# [OT] Aiutatemi contro un ignorante......

## Onip

Ho un problema con l'uso di un certo sito con la mia VolpeDiFuoco... Praticamente un sito tramite il quale effettuavo importanti ordini x i clienti della mia edicola è stato rinnovato nella veste grafica e, adesso non riesco ad utilizzarlo xkè i link nella prima pagina sono tutti sovrapposti. Io ho scritto questo in protesto

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Buongiorno, sono un edicolante e sono utente del servizio di prenotazioni on-line della mia agenzia ( www.adgmenta.it ). Ho ricevuto l'avviso che il servizio sarebbe cambiato oggi e l'ho notato..... infatti con il mio browser (mozilla firefox) non riesco più ad usufruire del servizio. Infatti vedo tutte le scritte accavallate e comunque solo i link relativi all'ultima cartella. (vedere immagine in allegato). Vi prego gentilmente di provvedere a questo inconveniente. 
> 
> Grazie e Cordiali Saluti
> 
> p.s. nel caso dovesse trattarsi di un problema di configurazione del mio browser segnalatemelo, anche se ritengo tale causa poco probabile in quanto tutti gli altri siti da me visitato non mi hanno mai dato problemi.
> ...

 

E sentite un po' la risposta...

 *Ignorante wrote:*   

> Gentile sig. Pinazzi, lei è uno dei pochi nel  mondo che non fa uso di Explorer di Microsoft!
> 
> Non possiamo (e non vogliamo) certificare il ns. prodotto per browser diversi da Explorer perché lo riteniamo uno sforzo inutile e non finalizzato ad ottenere vantaggi di alcun tipo, né per gli utenti, né per l'agenzia Menta, né per noi.
> 
> Da ciò non deduca che noi amiamo particolarmente la Microsoft: anzi è l'esatto contrario, ma siamo pragmatici, e non vogliamo partecipare a gare di bravura...
> ...

 

Io avevo intenzione di replicare questo:

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema non è tanto la mia scelta, ma la LIBERTA' di scelta. io DEVO essere libero di navigare un sito con un qualunque browser (se questo è valido) e con qualunque sistema operativo. Con questo suo atteggiamento lei DI FATTO esclude gli utenti Machintosh e gli utenti Linux dai suoi prodotti, non mi sembra una scelta oculata, economicamente parlando. Tantomeno quando si parla di un browser (Firefox) che è utilizzato da MILIONI di persone nel mondo (e anche in Italia). Se non ci crede si informi, provi a chiedere ai gestori di http://www.mozillaitalia.org/ quanti download hanno avuto dell'ultima release di questo browser, si stupirà. Microsoft Explorer ha sicuramente tre grossi difetti
> 
> 1) Gli utenti che non hanno Windows non ce l'hanno
> ...

 

Adesso vengo al punto, se avete dei suggerimenti da dare, datemeli pure xkè io non sono molto esperto in campo Web, ma voglio fargli vedere che m..da grossa che ha pestato questo gentile signore....

Grazie

p.s. Sono INFURIATO   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Digli solo di seguire gli standard di http://www.w3c.org/ e il sito funzionera' su qualsiasi browser. Comunque come disse qualcuno una volta

 *saggio wrote:*   

> Non mi metto a combattere una guerra di intelligenza contro chi ne e' disarmato

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Digli solo di seguire gli standard di http://www.w3c.org/ e il sito funzionera' su qualsiasi browser. Comunque come disse qualcuno una volta
> 
>  *saggio wrote:*   Non mi metto a combattere una guerra di intelligenza contro chi ne e' disarmato 
> 
>   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  fedeli mai sentita frase più bella!! eheh

comunque se devo dire la mia, appena letta la loro risposta, impulsivamente, avrei scritto:

Avete perso un cliente.

distinti saluti

----------

## mambro

Io ho avuto la stessa discussione col gestore di www.servicesports.it solo che a differenza di questo è stato disponibile e dopo le mie lamentle ha lavorato per risolvere il problema   :Wink: 

Tieni duro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Digli solo di seguire gli standard di http://www.w3c.org/ e il sito funzionera' su qualsiasi browser. 
> 
> 

 

Ma ti pare? lo fanno con frontpage di sicuro e questo nn segue a posta gli standard.. da quel che dice il prof che amministra il sito della mia scuola fatto con frontpage ci dovrebbe essere anche un opzione tipo "rendi compatibile con netscape" che lui ha attivato.. fatto sta che si vede male lo stesso   :Very Happy:   Però è cmq navigabile anche se è un po' sfasato..

----------

## codadilupo

il problema, Onip, é che il signor romano se ne batte il belino di quanti utenti usino firefox al mondo o in italia. Per lui tu sei l'unico cliente che non vede il sito, quindi, strafottente com'e', ti manda in culo. Il mio unico suggerimento é: mandalo in culo pure tu, facendogli notare SOLAMENTE che fino a ieri leggevi il suo sito senza problemi. Che non hai certo intenzione di spendere 300 euro per dotarti di un sistema operativo che non ti interessa, e che acquisti da lui, a questa stregua, non puoi farne, SOLAMENTE per colpa sua. E che, d'altr'onde, non hai molta voglia di pagare qualcuno che ti PEGGIORA il servizio, anziché migliorartelo.

Coda

----------

## Cerberos86

 :Shocked: 

allucinante....

Non pensavo ci fosse gente così ottusa (e disinformata) da fare discorsi del genere nel 2004.... 

Sinceramente Onip sono scettico che un personaggio che ti si pone in questo modo possa capire il tipo di problema e risolverlo....  :Confused: 

Cmq almeno per la mia volpe il sito è visibile.... (non so se sia incasinato nell'area riservata)...

----------

## mambro

mmm.. cmq io i menu di quel sito li vedo bene e li clikko bene.. è nell'area riservata che si vede male?

----------

## Onip

sì, è proprio l'area riservata quella che rompe. il problema è che  non posso neanche disdire il servizio in quanto a mio padre serve x davvero, e anche tanto. (passo + ore su quel sito che sul form di gentoo a momenti).

E cmq il problema è relativo ad una sola pagina, tutte le altre sono identiche a prima quindi non dovrebbe dare problemi, lo so xkè poi con Explorer ci sono dovuto andare, ma non ho voglia di rebootare tutte le volte, nè tantomeno di rinunciare a navigare un sito con ff x colpa di un "poveretto"

grazie x il supporto

----------

## codadilupo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sì, è proprio l'area riservata quella che rompe. il problema è che  non posso neanche disdire il servizio in quanto a mio padre serve x davvero, e anche tanto. (passo + ore su quel sito che sul form di gentoo a momenti).

 

d'accordo sul fatto che il sito ti serve per forza (anche se mi chiedo se non esiste un servizio analogo), pero' se speri di ottenere qualcosa, ti tocca non fare accessi al servizio in questi giorni, altrimenti se ne strafregheranno eccome !

Coda

----------

## gutter

Concordo con codadilupo (anche se avrei usato un linguaggio meno colorito  :Wink:  )

----------

## molesto

perchè non lo floodiamo con e-mails di richiesta di adattare il suo sito anche a firefox?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *molesto wrote:*   

> perchè non lo floodiamo con e-mails di richiesta di adattare il suo sito anche a firefox?
> 
>              

 

Non mi pare una cosa sensata dal momento che sia io che tu non vendiamo giornali  :Wink: 

----------

## Manuelixm

X codadilupo sono perfettamente d'accordo con te in tutto e per tutto, c'è solo un piccolo problema, questo personaggio è talmente ottuso che non si accorgerebbe nemmeno della riduzione di accessi di Onip e anche se se ne accorgesse se ne fregherebbe.

Io proporrei la ricerca di un'alternativa, non browser alternativo, ma fornitore alternativo, fatto questo si potrebbe semplicemente comunicare all'ottusangolo che lui non è l'unico al mondo a darmi quel servizio.

Incredibile però a causa di mancanza di leggi ferree ci si ritrova in queste situazioni, poi si discute su leggi per le bollicine.

----------

## =DvD=

Probabilmente non sa che non usi windows, da come ti ha risposto.

Io rimanderei l'inkazzatura almeno di una puntata, adesso scrivigli e digli che se tu usassi windows, useresti explorer per il suo sito, ma usi linux, e non lo hai. Digli anche che gli utenti apple non lo hanno (hanno la 5.0 mi pare).

Se ti risponde educato bene, altrimenti hai tutti i diritti di inkatzarti.

In effetti se leggi lui crede che tu lo possa usare explorer!

----------

## koma

In quanto il sito è stato richiesto esplicitamente per avere attività commerciale e non si è detto assolutamente che doveva essere accessibile solo agli utenti windows tu hai i diritti morali legali e di incazzatura di ribellarti.

I professionisti (perchè sono professionisti diplomati o laureati in webmastering) sono COSTRETTI a creare siti compatibili se non espressamente su richiesta del cliente che da il permesso di non compatibilità.

L'html è uno standard il php pure e così via per ogni tipo di linguaggio.

Se loro applicano l'html di internet explorer il quale non è standard ripeto NON è standard sono costretti a standardizzarlo per contratto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Concordo con codadilupo (anche se avrei usato un linguaggio meno colorito  )

 

lo so, sono le feste che mi mettono di cattivo umore  :Wink:  aggiungi che oggi ho sentito un tipo per un lavoro, e se va in porto tornerei a lavorare in banca... cazzo: dalla banca, ai petroli, agli ogm, alla banca... ma un lavoretto di quelli scemi, dove non sei costretto ad aiutare qualcun'altro a fottere i tuoi simili per un pezzo di pane, non esiste proprio ?

...

Ehmm... l'ho già detto, delle feste, che mi mettono di cattivo umore, vero  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Digli solo di seguire gli standard di http://www.w3c.org/ e il sito funzionera' su qualsiasi browser.

 

Sbagliato. Un sito perfettamente conforme alle specifiche CSS non dà nessuna garanzia di funzionare con Internet Explorer. Ne so qualcosa in prima persona: per il mio sito ho dovuto fare una versione a tabelle per IE ed una CSS per tutti gli altri browser...

----------

## Onip

Il problema è che il tizio in questione fornisce un servizio (fargli il sito internet) al fornitore che è quello che ha in concessione esclusiva la mia zona. infatti stavo pnsando di contattare il fornitore, ma lo farò lunedì, ormai....

Buon WeekEnd!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Sbagliato. Un sito perfettamente conforme alle specifiche CSS non dà nessuna garanzia di funzionare con Internet Explorer. Ne so qualcosa in prima persona: per il mio sito ho dovuto fare una versione a tabelle per IE ed una CSS per tutti gli altri browser...

 

Infatti ho detto con dei BROWSER  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Infatti ho detto con dei BROWSER   

 

ah scusa non avevo letto bene  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dhaki

Bé... se proprio questo poverino non demorde allora puoi provare con questo...

Anche se sarebbe molto meglio poterne fare a meno   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Bé... se proprio questo poverino non demorde allora puoi provare con questo...
> 
> Anche se sarebbe molto meglio poterne fare a meno  

 

mai visto tanto masochismo in un unico post   :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

Preciso che continuerò a battermi perchè la cosa non finisca qui, comunque sono riuscito a trovare un modo per visualizzare correttamente la pagina incriminata.

```
Visualizza -> Stile Pagina -> Nessuno Stile
```

Così si ottiene una visualizzazione ORRENDA, ma almeno la pagina è navigabile. poi, una volta entrato nella pagina che mi interessa (quella "incriminata" è una specie di menu) posso rimettere le cose a posto e gustarmi a pieno la "Mirabolante" nuova veste grafica, cioè il cambio di colore....

Ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

anche questa è una triste soluz di comodo, ma opera dicevano su linux pro che molte volte e in grado di visualizzare correttamente pagine che mozz & friends fanno fatica... potresti sempre provarlo!

ciao! nic

----------

## Danilo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non possiamo (e non vogliamo) certificare il ns. prodotto per browser diversi da Explorer perché lo riteniamo uno sforzo inutile e non finalizzato 
> 
> 

 

Fagli notare :

1) Quanto sia "poco professionale" dare problemi a clienti nel momento che stanno per fare un ordine,

2) Che ci sono persone che se non aprono subito un sito passano ad un concorrente (se esiste),

3) Che ci sono clienti che per controllare la professionalita' di una azienda aprono il loro sito  con browser "non cosi' insicuri"  e se non visualizzano correttamente classificano l'azienda come "peracottara".

Inoltre se explorer e' cosi' facilmete reperibile te ne inviino una copia per girare sul loro sito  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Ne approfitto e chiedo qui, cosi non apro un nuovo Topic

Riuscite a visualizzarlo bene questo sito?

http://www.lunaria.org/

Credo che il problema sia javascript, con konqueror ho qualche lieve miglioramento..ma la navigazione x me è praticamente impossibile..prima di mandare una mail volevo sapere se da problemi solo a me..

Uso firefox 1.0

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai ragione non si vede benissimo, il menu laterale è sfalsato e in più credo che sotto ci siano altre selezioni che non sono accessibili, per navigarlo è navigabile, ma non è il massimo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@zUgLiO: manda un mail  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

wow!

che sito fantaaaaastico!

[...] cambia fornitore se puoi è una battaglia persa, il tipo sembra essere un caso disperato

@zuglio

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ne approfitto e chiedo qui, cosi non apro un nuovo Topic
> 
> Riuscite a visualizzarlo bene questo sito?
> 
> http://www.lunaria.org/
> ...

 

muahahz ma che sito e'?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

io manderei la mail del tipo (tradotta in inglese) a:

AOL per netscape

mozilla foundation

opera

kde (per konqueror)

apple (per safari)

suse

redhat

linspire

xandros desktop

debian

e se ve ne vengono in mente altre............   :Very Happy: 

è un pò di sbattimento a trovare le email, ma pensa che sputtanamento

(e poi ovviamente dire al tipo che hai mandato la sua email di risposta a questi siti)

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Zuglio io lo vedo relativamente bene!

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Zuglio io lo vedo relativamente bene!

 

Io no... i rettangoli blu coprono quelli grigi e, fose il menu...

----------

## OKreZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Zuglio io lo vedo relativamente bene! 
> 
> Io no... i rettangoli blu coprono quelli grigi e, fose il menu...

 

Il problema e' che sono 2 frame che hanno la barra di scorrimento laterale disabilitata, se scorri con la rotella sulla parte sopra (quella dove c'e' il logo, la luna) riesci a vedere tutto il menu (che cmq e' composto da 2 voci). I link a sinistra sul quadrato blu, invece, non sono proprio utilizzabili (e' un problema di javascript, probabilmente vanno solo con IE)

----------

## rota

se posso dire la mia ...a sto punto apri una cartella tipo la hoem e entra da li nel sito ...a me di solito funzziona .....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *rota wrote:*   

> se posso dire la mia ...a sto punto apri una cartella tipo la hoem e entra da li nel sito ...a me di solito funzziona .....  

 

...in altre parole usa konqueror al posto di firefox... -_-"

ma stavamo parlando di firefox

----------

## rota

si lo so pero siccome chee costretto a andare sull loro sito ...o mette windows ...per vederlo oppure fa come o detto io ??? comuqe adrebbe bene anche opera....

----------

## Apetrini

Mi sfugge cosa stavo cercando, ma il fatto è che ho pescato sto post e percio volevo segnalare a tutti i disperati "ies4Linux"

http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/

magari un giorno ne avete seriamente bisogno, perche non penso che nessuno di voi si metterebbe MAI ad usaer IE senza una seria motivazione.....

----------

## Scen

O meglio ancora: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-148168-highlight-wine+ie6.html

Io l'ho fatto per poter testare il sito che mantengo, senza dover ricorrere ad un secondo computer in rete o ad amici "betatester"  :Razz: 

----------

## crisandbea

concordo in toto con codadilupo

NB:Zuglio anche io lo vedo discretamente bene, ed uso firefox!

----------

## CarloJekko

Non vorrei intromettermi ma il sito in questione è http://www.adgmenta.it ? Se si io lo vedo bene... non posso entrare nel'area riservata per via della password che non ho...ma la prima pagina e chi siamo si vede bene... comunque la grafica e lo stile è una schifezza... gli puoi dire di usare un cms come ez...

EDIT: ora che lo vedo bene è proprio fatto con i piedi... Gli effetti grafici tipici di frontpage poi... Mamma mia c'è da vergognarsene....

----------

## Onip

purtroppo il problema è l'area riservata. Ma ho trovato una (mezza) soluzione. Nella pagina incriminata faccio Visualizza->Stile Pagina -> Nessuno Stile e poi riesco a navigare. Poi lo rimetto. Il fatto curioso è che opera visualizza correttamente la pagina, ma poi nella parte seguente (cioè quella che interroga il database e esegue gli ordini) è inutilizzabile in quanto riporta sempre errori. Ringrazio tutti per l'interessamento, ma ho (purtroppo) lasciato perdere la faccenda e utilizzo quello scomodo workaround. 

(avevo fin pensato di fare un'applicazione GTK su misura per interfacciarsi col sito, ma non ho proprio tmpo di imparare il tutto da zero....)

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Digli solo di seguire gli standard di http://www.w3c.org/ e il sito funzionera' su qualsiasi browser. Comunque come disse qualcuno una volta
> 
>  *saggio wrote:*   Non mi metto a combattere una guerra di intelligenza contro chi ne e' disarmato 
> 
>   

 

Confermo, il problema e' di standard che loro probabilmente non seguono, quindi la colpa non e' tua che usi firefox, ma e' loro che non sanno programmare.

----------

## zolar czakl

Prova Greasemonkey liscio

oppure in versione "What You See Is What You Get" aggiungendo Platypus.

Per loro Firefox e' il problema, per te la soluzione.

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

